# Car Died while driving, dashboard goes out and car wont restart



## Metrea (Feb 5, 2013)

So this happened to me before, this is now the 4th time it has happened. I took it to my local mechanic after the 3rd time and they stated to bring it back if it happens again. I just want to see if I personally can narrow down the causes so I am not looking at replacing everything and relying solely on what the shop tells me.

My car is a 2009 VW Jetta SE 2.5L it has 106k miles and has had no issues since now. 

What happens is the oddest thing I can say I have ever seen. The car will start up normally. Drive normally as well, when all of a sudden, the engine turns off, the dashboard goes black (no lights pop on before) as if the car was turned off, all the accessories turn off and the car doors all unlock. When this happened the first couple of times, I would leave the key in the on position and after a few minutes the dashboard would come back to life and I am able to start the car like normal. As if nothing happened? What happened yesterday was the same thing, except now the car didn't come back up so I had it towed to my local shop again. 

What has been done: I have replaced the battery (definitely was bad) the shop did a diagnostic and pulled the codes. everything was showing low voltage, obviously because of the battery. The shop reset the computer and cleared the codes, then took it for a drive (30 miles) to see if the problem would happen again. it didnt so they released the car. Now we are two weeks later... 

the things that I have found on this issue is: Alternator, Battery, Cables/wire, ECU, Fuel pump, Ignition switch, Starter. 

Has anyone else here had a similar or exactly the same issue that I am facing?

Edit/Update: just got a call back from the mechanic, they said it was one of the relays? I can understand that the relay failing, especially the starter/main relay) would cause the car to not start, but would it also cause the car to stall while driving? with all the before mentioned and then come back up???


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

I never faced an issue like this but seems to me something is triggering emergency stop. Malfunctioning key transponder or immobiliser may do this.
Did you take it in for diagnosis after the call back?


----------



## afawal2014 (Jul 13, 2016)

I too am experiencing sudden stalling with my car. I've only had it happen when I am stopped, never while in motion.

I did get a CEL one time pointing to the crankshaft position sensor. But when the car stalls, no codes, no indication, just a sudden engine stall.

I have also read about fuel pump relays going bad as well causing similar symptoms.

Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## uplugdn (May 31, 2017)

Here's something you can try out.

remove bottom cover under dash (driver left side (clutch pedal side).
Drive until this problem occurs. Hop out and lean down and look up towards the relays. touch each one (be careful as one may be extremely hot) and if you find such a relay replace it.

This only comes to mind since it eventually restarts after cool down.


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

VW and all the other German manufactures have problems with the ignition switch, something to do with running too many things through one switch.

It was a common problem on older VWs but maybe starting to show up as our cars get older. If you're handy with taking trim pieces off, buy the ignition switch and replace the ignition switch yourself. :beer:


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Just curious whether the OP will update the issue.


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

Which relay and did it fix your issue ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

